# Theoretical Top Speed....



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Hey, I know that people come on here to get a break from school and stuff but maybe someone could put all of those physics formulas and stuff to work for me.
I couldnt even figure out where to begin.

Heres my question (and stuff that is relevant):

Assuming that my GA16i engine could pull all the way to the redline (which it can't right now) in third gear, what is the top speed that the car could reach? 

My car max's out at 165km/h pulling about 4000RPM.

I have a GA16i that redlines at 6200. I also have a 3 Speed Automatic. Gear 3 I believe has a ratio of 1.000 and it has a final drive ratio of 3.476 .

Also to make it simpler, i would ignore any wind resistance, drag or friction. 

-Nick


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

When I had the GA16i and 5 speed, I was able to slowly creep to the indicated 105 mph on the speedo with 13" stockers. After going to 16's I was only able to muster a wopping 98 mph. I then shortly took the motor and threw it away.  
John


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

i went a 100mph then blew a timing chain, word of advice dont go over 90mph if you over 150,000, mine had 186,000

the i got a new motor GA15 workin out nice


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

my buddies Ga16I barely got to 103 i slowly got to 114 in my b11d


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

The gods are gonna zap this thread.
I let off at 107.


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

in my 4door b12 with a stock e16s i managed to go over the 105 indicated on the speedo. i dontknow how fast i was going but id guess 115 or so and that thing was screamin. i think i might have also had wind from behind.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2005)

*The question?*



sentrastud said:


> Hey, I know that people come on here to get a break from school and stuff but maybe someone could put all of those physics formulas and stuff to work for me.
> I couldnt even figure out where to begin.
> 
> Heres my question (and stuff that is relevant):
> ...


Let's just assume your rate of speed is proportional to RPM (remember KISS) then you should see on your speedo 255.75km/h at 6200 rpm


----------



## Joro Corona (Apr 10, 2005)

I can get my car to 110 going down hill...

Whats this about not going over 100 with more then 150k? I've got 189k...


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn you all have me beat. My e16s tops out at 85-90. My 3 speed automatic transmission is worn out badly though.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

did a full tune up on my ga16i and my car cranks right up and pegs out on the trip meter peg in 4th even cus i blew out 5th after i did my axewls i forgot to ad fluid and beat on it for a week and when it started kicken out then i started kicken myself and added some fluid, but it was too late, never the less she still cranks but with less mpg


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Slacky said:


> did a full tune up on my ga16i and my car cranks right up and pegs out on the trip meter peg in 4th even cus i blew out 5th after i did my axewls i forgot to ad fluid and beat on it for a week and when it started kicken out then i started kicken myself and added some fluid, but it was too late, never the less she still cranks but with less mpg


 125 clocked by a state trooper but completely gutted only seats were in car no a/c, excess metal all gone gutted cat, no hood

Don


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

sweeeet plus i have se-r rims on my car so at that high of speed theres a slight difference in accuracy so im probebly goin a smidge faster than i realize


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

This is a sad thread all of us bragging about going just a tad over 100mph we should all now hang our heads in shame.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> This is a sad thread all of us bragging about going just a tad over 100mph we should all now hang our heads in shame.


Ha! It really is all relative, isn't it?

Yup, I never took the Sentra 10/10ths, the fastest was a buck-five, but she still had a little more in her. I've got Ziex's, custom exhuast, Weber on it.

In my 240SX, I got it up to 115 really quick, and then let off before the fuel cut had a chance to cut in.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> 125 clocked by a state trooper but completely gutted only seats were in car no a/c, excess metal all gone gutted cat, no hood
> 
> Don


 btw this was in the b12 not the 240 dunno bout it cuz i only drove it 4 days till it blew up but i hit 120 and i think the fuel cutoff had been previously removed IIRC its 118 right? 

Don


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

their aint such a thing as a cut-off into a b12. ive been testing that last year on the 1/4 mile and can be revved up over 8000rpm (dont do it)


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

maybe so but if u stay in a gear at a really high rpm to long and then get on it u deff lack enough fuel to keep goin and start to buck, its happend to me a lot when i dick around and keep it in 1st at 35 too long and then get on it real quick before i shift to second


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Slacky said:


> maybe so but if u stay in a gear at a really high rpm to long and then get on it u deff lack enough fuel to keep goin and start to buck, its happend to me a lot when i dick around and keep it in 1st at 35 too long and then get on it real quick before i shift to second


I worry about you sometimes What state are you from??


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I am doubtful that the car is cutting out due to lack of fuel. It's probably due to over revving and causing the valve train to float.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

astreamk1 said:


> I am doubtful that the car is cutting out due to lack of fuel. It's probably due to over revving and causing the valve train to float.


most probably...dont forget i got the double valve spring in my engine !!


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Crazy-Mart said:


> most probably...dont forget i got the double valve spring in my engine !!


8 K lol..... I am nervous to rev mine past 6 K. I don't think the GA16i was designed to see much past that. Max torque is down at like 4K anyways....


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> I worry about you sometimes What state are you from??


 lol.. yea im a weird kid over in connecticut the ONLY one with a nissan in my area but anyway idk if its valve float bceause if i were to get on it really quick and bring it out to 40 i could , its only if i keep it at high rev for a while then get on it that it will buck real quick and i push the clutch in before my timing jumps, heh heh


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I think the fastest I have been in my 89 Sentra was 98 with 250k on it. But If you were to eliminate wind resistance, I think It could get up to 140 or so?


----------

